# MTB Nass Tuesday RAW



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2012)

Rolling out of the SF  5:15...Liquid refreshments after


Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2012)

Possibly.  I was thinking of doing the weekly Tuesday Trumbull ride though...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 11, 2012)

Meeting up with Cloudy from Crankfire.....Think youve ridden with him before..

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 11, 2012)

Planning on heading to Trumbull but looks like we all might get rained out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Planning on heading to Trumbull but looks like we all might get rained out.



Damn, I hadn't checked the weather in a couple of days... :smash:


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Yea looks like rain this aft..  Gonna do a morning solo somewhere


Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

Good call Steveo.  Doesn't look like I'll be riding again until Thursday at the earliest...


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Good call Steveo.  Doesn't look like I'll be riding again until Thursday at the earliest...



Yup, looks that way!! Once again stuck doing TM during the week instead of riding.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll be at Moe's tonight around 5:00 for dinner if anyone wants to join.


----------

